# Private Land Insurance??



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

My daughter is 16, and she has a car ready for when she turns 17, that car is currently in my name and insured by me etc, this will transfer when she turns 17 and she will have her own policy etc etc

But in the meantime we have a few miles from me a private driver centre, that has its own road system for training drivers etc etc one of these drive at 16 places, I have spoken to ask them if I can take her on teh circuit and they have said I can use it for £1 per time, but she must be insured, so I spoke with my insurance company and they cant help, anyone know where this sort of insurance can be got from???

Ideas anyone??

I just want her to gain a little bit of experience of how to handle a car etc before she has formal lessons when she turns 17.

Thoughts anyone?

Thanks in advance, James.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Have a look for a junior racing type insurance.

Junior racers must be covered, i would guess as she is on private land and a 'track', she is going to qualify that way.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I would doubt very much if you could get this. If you can, i would suspect that the premiums will be way more than the cost of paying for tuition and being covered under their Insurance.

It isn't Road Traffic Act Insurance, but public liability insurance, most of which specifically exclude motor vehicles. You might have some luck with Track Insurers, but i doubt it. The trouble you have is that the correct way to do it is to be covered under the driving schools policy, so alternatives to that are going to be slim.


----------

